# Is this okay?



## truvy (Apr 27, 2011)

So I finished building Truvy's cage the other day, and used vinyl tile for the floor (SO much nicer to sweep up!) It has 2 shelves for her to jump on, and she loves to get into that hanging tent and put her little paws out of the circle and look out! 

Any suggestions about what I could do to make it better for her? I was thinking about making a cube on the roof for her to stand up and sniff..


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 27, 2011)

Nix the hanging tent. That's VERY dangerous.

If you're going to do three levels, which that looks like, you need to do the top level all the way across so she doesn't fall, and it'll give her a lot more room. She wont need the ramp, either. You want to encourage her to jump up there. I can't tell if you have any support for the longer shelf.

Other then that, I think it's fantastic and I bet she's very happy in her new home!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 27, 2011)

I too was going to mention to be careful with the tent. I have heard of buns chewing the cord it hangs from enough that when they are in it it breaks and they fall.


----------



## truvy (Apr 28, 2011)

okay I will definitely get rid of that! thanks!


----------



## buns2luv (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice and spacious set up and your bun is so cute! I bet she loves it!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 28, 2011)

You should still be able to have the tent, but don't have it hanging. You could add a grid to extend the level and put the tent there. If it needs to be suspended so that it stays upright, you could still do that as long as it is not above the level and your rabbit can't get caught in the strings. 

I would also agree that having the level that high is not a good idea. You could add the same thing you have on the left side and put it on the right side too. That way a fall is not as far.

The ramp doesn't really look wide enough to be used and a rabbit should be able the jump that distance easily. It might still be used as a toy, but not really as a ramp.

I would put a blanket or something on the bottom level. That flooring could be slick and you don't want then sliding around too much. It doesn't need to take up the whole bottom, but something is a good idea.


----------



## truvy (Apr 28, 2011)

She is pretty tiny so she has trouble jumping to that last level without hopping up the ramp, but as soon as I see her clear it I will remove it. 

I had a blanket in the cage and she peed all over it?!? She almost always goes in her litter box but she peed on the blanket and she peed in this cat cube thing that im assuming she THOUGHT was a litter box hehe. So I was weary of placing something else in there for her to pee on! But i'll look for something.

I think I'm going to make the third level go all the way across so that she doesnt fall. I see now that it is pretty high for her. Thanks for everyones input! I'm such a know it all with dogs and cats but a rabbit is a whole new learning curve!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Shannon, 

That's a nice cage, I do agree with what the others say about the hanging tent. 

My Winston pees on blankets, towels anything I put in the cage, but I have to use them in his cage or he pees on the cage floor. He drives me nuts but he's so cute what am I to do.:confused2:

If I were you I'd go to Home Depot too get adowels to put under the shelves. It will keep them very sturdy.

I look forward to more pictures of your "Little Cutie".

Susan


----------



## truvy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Susan! Thanks for the reply. DOWELS! I knew I was missing something! What is the best area of the forum to post pictures? I don't want to be aggravating but I WOULD like to show her off?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Shannon, yes the dowels will really make it sturdy.

Post in Warm and Fuzzy under Bunny Blogs.

LOTS of Pictures. :biggrin:

Susan


----------



## MsBunBun (Apr 28, 2011)

I think that NIC cage is perfect (aside from the tent that is, hehe)

 good job.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great and won't make any mention of the tent. Most of ours have pieces of carpet rather than blankets or towels to lay on. The one that is a chewer gets a grass mat.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 17, 2011)

Great set up! Kramer loves his little hanging bed but I have it hanging low enough to where he can jummp in and out form the floor. he loves it and lounges in it all the time.


----------

